# Crabbing Success...FINALLY!!



## trippcasey (Oct 25, 2016)

After many, many failed attempts at crabbing, I finally hauled in enough to eat. I ran 3 traps over night and ended up with 25 crabs. Bait was my biggest issue I think. Poggies are the way to go for sure.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like a fine dinner coming up!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 25, 2016)

Congrats.  those are tasty little boogers!


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice.  My wife and I average about that many or more seining for shrimp usually.  Then we find someone to donate them to when we're done.  I just don't like catching them multiple times, so we place them in a bag in our cooler and give them away at the end of the day.
Today we actually caught two small Tarpon (3' and 2.5') in our net.  First time I have ever done that in eight year of seining.


----------



## Riplukelee (Oct 26, 2016)

Had a lot of success with crabs about a month or so ago and we ate them for about five weekends in a row ...


----------



## wray912 (Oct 27, 2016)

flatten 2 or 3 drink cans and stick em in the trap


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 27, 2016)

wray912 said:


> flatten 2 or 3 drink cans and stick em in the trap



Now that is a strange one. Whats that do?


----------



## jasper181 (Oct 31, 2016)

Crabs have been thick as I can remember this year, we have had so many in the traps it wouldn't hold anymore.


----------



## Blackston (Nov 2, 2016)

How bout them crabs !!!!!!


----------



## wray912 (Nov 10, 2016)

trippcasey said:


> Now that is a strange one. Whats that do?



supposed to sound like crabs bumping into each other...not sure if thats the way they hear it but it seems to catch more


----------

